# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Дискуссия на эзотерическом форуме на Нашу тему !!

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Читайте здесь: http://tonkiimir.ru/topic32617.html

----------


## U n k n o w n.

А вы,насколько я поняла на том форуме Настя-owl?
Я там тоже есть...

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> интересно это всё, но надоело. никто ведь точно не знает и в ближайшем будущем не узнает, как оно на самом деле. только теории и догадки. такшта каждый будет верить в то что считает для себя подходящим.


 Согласен! Я вот допустим думаю, что после смерти мы оказываемся там, где всю жизнь мечтали, это дополнительный стимул(не знаю хорошо или плохо) для суицида!

----------

